# help...Hookin up Laptop to Plasma



## versaron (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello to all and please lead me into the right direction here.
I wanna hook up my Laptop to my plasma but need a lil help.
I have a LG 42" HDTV Model 42pc3d, it has a HDMI, RGB, S and component video inputs. Also my laptop is a toshiba p105-s921, I bought the pc used and have no idea what it's capable of or what plug ports it has and their purpose. I believe there is a DVI port there. haha
I just wanna make sure before i go buy these cables that i'm making only 1 trip to store and my electronics don't blow up on me. 
I have a an RCA audio plug to headphone jack wire for my ipod to hook up to my home stereo. can i use that wire from pc to stereo out of my pc speaker output plug? ooops my laptop doesn't have that speaker plug.....now i have no idea on how to get sound too.
HELP please. wanna be able to download movies and play them instantly on my tv.
thanks guys


----------



## versaron (Mar 14, 2008)

here's my laptop specs. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-satellite-p105-s921/4507-3121_7-31812922.html?tag=sub

and here's my plasma specs

http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/LG_Electronics-42PC3D.htm

thanks again


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A simple DVI-t-HDMI cable will give you a picture. You'll need an additional phono-to-RCA cable for audio.


----------

